# Feds seize 6,848 marijuana plants INDOOR!



## NorCalHal (Apr 18, 2008)

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/n/a/2008/04/17/state/n033301D43.DTL&feed=rss.business

A day in the life in Cali.


----------



## kasgrow (Apr 18, 2008)

It seems like all of the indoor pot busts lately have one thing in common. They all are stealing electricity. It sounds like the electric companies are getting better at catching thieves or more people are getting stupid.


----------



## LowRider (Apr 18, 2008)

People You Stand A Better Chance If You Pay Your Electric Bill, Not Steal It


----------



## smokybear (Apr 19, 2008)

That's crazy. Taking it to the extreme will get you busted and theres another perfect example. Take care and be safe.


----------



## fulltimes (Apr 19, 2008)

That would be a pretty hefty electrical bill though that would have probably heated them out faster than them stealing it.


----------



## Hick (Apr 19, 2008)

fulltimes said:
			
		

> That would be a pretty hefty electrical bill though that would have probably heated them out faster than them stealing it.


"Stealing" it reflects poorly on ALL indoor cultivars. 
I suppose it depends somewhat on your area, but "I" personally believe, that 'my' electrical company could care less how much elec. I use, as long as I "pay for it."...


----------



## liermam (Apr 19, 2008)

Yea no kidding. You figure about 1000w per 20 plants..., thats nearly 350,000w if my math is correct. Can you imagine how much the electric company would have been profiting off of that? They'd protect you at all costs, it'd be like an Italian crime family.


----------



## tcbud (Apr 19, 2008)

this sure was a big story yesterday, every news show i tuned into had it for a head line.....the anchors were even kidding about getting a contact high from the fumes, and one news crew was saying the police were letting them in the house to film and no police watching them....wonder if the camera guy got to take home some stash?


----------



## smokybear (Apr 19, 2008)

I would have if I were that camera man. You can bet your bottom dollar on it. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Hick (Apr 20, 2008)

tcbud said:
			
		

> this sure was a big story yesterday, every news show i tuned into had it for a head line.....the anchors were even kidding about getting a contact high from the fumes,


RoFLMBO... I recall an incident, where while "hitchin' a ride" in the back seat of a Sherrifes SUV, 6 confiscated, smallish seeded plants in the back storage space/trunk area, on an hour ride to county jail.
  The Deputies commented a few times, even rolled down their windows, because they were "getting high", being over taken, by the odor/fumes !!!.... As much as I wanted to, I didn't tell them just how ignorant that was...


----------



## Pot Belly (Apr 20, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> RoFLMBO... I recall an incident, where while "hitchin' a ride" in the back seat of a Sherrifes SUV, 6 confiscated, smallish seeded plants in the back storage space/trunk area, on an hour ride to county jail.
> The Deputies commented a few times, even rolled down their windows, because they were "getting high", being over taken, by the odor/fumes !!!.... As much as I wanted to, I didn't tell them just how ignorant that was...


 
Oh no!   I hope those weren't your plants and you going off to jail!


----------



## Hick (Apr 20, 2008)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Oh no!   I hope those weren't your plants and you going off to jail!


 heee heee he.. I "hoped" the same thing...


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 20, 2008)

Its just sicking how many for profit attempts are made by greedy people, IMO this is one of the biggest reasons as to why legalization/decrimilization  should be fast put into effect. If there is no blackmarket for it then there is no way these thugs can make a profit from it. Heck there has been another 2 *TON* bust in my parts again.


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 20, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> "Stealing" it reflects poorly on ALL indoor cultivars.
> I suppose it depends somewhat on your area, but "I" personally believe, that 'my' electrical company could care less how much elec. I use, as long as I "pay for it."...


 
This is totally true. I know of some big shows and as long as that bill is payed up on time, all is well. Gone are the days of the electrical company turning folks in for a $100 jump in your bill. At least in cali.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 20, 2008)

I believe the electric companies are out for profits and could care less as long as your payment reaches them in time every month. Stealing it is another matter entirely though. They make us decent, hard working citizens look like criminals when we grow a few plants for personal consumption. It's busts like this that are killing our cause. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------

